# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Help

## Chaparro1973

I have bought this printer:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/The-7...615774050.html

I was trying to uprade the printer to auto level, asked the seller for a new firmware that suported autolevel he as sent me this:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ynr1og1xkm...DCKey.zip?dl=0

Due to a problem whit the usb chip i could not upload the firmware, so i decided to have replaced the melzi with a ramps kit
(Ramps 1.4 Kit + Mega 2560 r3 + 5x a4988 + LCD 2004 Display)

Needless to say that i don't know much (to sai the least) about programing.


Now i have received the ramps 1.4 board.

Made all the conections, and it seams ok.

But i can't managed to get the firmware right, downloaded and tried to made the changes of the board.

Can someone please send me the firmware to upload to ramps

----------


## Mjolinor

Your links do not work. You have no chance of solving this if people cannot see what you are needing fixed..

----------


## Roxy

> Your links do not work. You have no chance of solving this if people cannot see what you are needing fixed..


Agreed!   And it would also be nice to have a more descriptive title to the thread.

----------


## Chaparro1973

Sorry about that, just updated links and title

----------


## bzmotoninja83

Are you having issues getting the ramps to connect to the computer or, are you looking for the proper firmware?

----------

